# starting iui



## tracey p (May 11, 2009)

hi girls sorry nae been around lately but was trying not to think to much about the fertility stuff.  
just have a question got appointment on monday about the next step iui  and was wondering what kind of happens i know everyone willl be different but just a rough idea. 

ive just finished my last round of clomid and will be on day 4 on monday . would they start the iui this month  or have you to wait after clomid,  i was on the cloimd as not ovulating every month myself 

any advice would be great 
  hate all the waiting about would just like to get stuck in to next step   xxxx


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Tracey, sorry I can't offer any advice as I never had IUI but good luck for Monday.


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi tracey I had 2 iui with gonal-f injections i think i started them on day 2 of my cycle. R u goin to be on gonal-f? The iui isnt bad tho it only takes 5mins or so. They might let you start it on day 4 but am not sure to be honest. I was suppose to have 6 iui but only had 2 as i just told the clinic i would rather have intercourse lol and the 3rd month i did get preg but had a early m/c. Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## tracey p (May 11, 2009)

hiya all got on fine at hos , we have decided to try another 6 months on clomid and hopefully that will work. we have been put on ivf list as she said it is about a year,  the next step after that would be the gonal F injections( think thats how its spelt)  i would get 3 months on there own then 3 months with iui then thats all we would be intilted to on nhs. so after we discussed it we decided to have another try we clomid just have to make sure we    even more lol!  

thank you all for the post and promise will start to post more   xx

nicky thanks for the invite  i keep saying goin to go and meet evryone but either something comes up or chicken out, im not a shy person as such just get neverous meeting new people.  hope your daughter has settled fine bet your still on cloud ( XX


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck tracy for this month hun you have the same kind of things that i went thro in steps of treatment u shud join us in the chit chat thread xx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi , Im new. Am from Inverness and referred to Aberdeen. Have an app on 29 March hopefully to get date for 1st try at IUI. very very nerv racking, but so pleased as we got our app brought forward by 3 weeks. Doesnt look like there are any others with FF from Inverness.

Trace xx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for that Nicky.
great to hear i am welcome on your board.

As its quite new just dont know what to expect.
Have to be patient and see what cons will say.
Is there a wait for IUI, i am guessing there isnt as it seems staight forward and all i have to do is call Aberdeen when surging and will do the IUI the next day?? 
all advice will ce just fantastic

Trace xx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi TKbear (another Tracey!) 

Must be a real pain having to travel from Inverness down to ABZ for all your treatments. Good luck on 29th. Now you have posted, as Nicky has said, come across to the Aberdeenshire board and join us for a chat. I never had IUI (straight to ICSI for us) but there are a few of the girls who have been through it and can probably help you with any queries you have.

T


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi T,

thanks for your support. so happy to have new made friends and we all going through the same.
cos i'm new its good to hear everyones stories and how you all getting on.

we dont mind travelling as we just sooooooooooooooooooo happy to be getting help from Aberdeen. they been absolutely fantastic.
we just grateful.
they are very good as we get our expenses paid back. and my brother lives in Aberdeen so we go there the night before our apps. and his wife had baby 11 months ago IVF so gives us soo much hope. unbelievable that my bro and me got the same cons.

good times ahead, just hope he gives us a date vvv soon.

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Trace  
Yes, come across and join us on the Aberdeenshire thread. Everyone's great and so, so supportive. 

I did 6 months of IUI although unfortunately none of them worked.  Have now done 5 IVF cycles and about to move onto number 6.  We've moved clinics from Aberdeen to Glasgow so sympathise with you about the travelling!

Any questions just ask
Susan
x


----------

